# Does anyone know what this item is ?



## tcagogo (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked up a Delta Milwaukee wood lathe awhile back. This item was included . I originally thought it was a collett holder with 6 colletts. Now I don't think it is. There are no markings at all. The 6 things that look like colletts are identical , made of aluminum , and have a 3/4" bore. Colletts usually have slits to allow you to draw down on the work piece. These don't have any slits, and as I said they are all identical. I can't figure out what it is. If anyone knows please, let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Fishing rod holder for the front of your truck? lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats a holder for knibbler pins, no doubt about it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i thought we did this yesterday

it is a drilling jig 
for inset mortice locks

here is a more modern version


----------

